# 10 will not accept my password to open



## OleBob (Apr 18, 2017)

When turning on my desk top computer and entering long time password, get message " use last password or go to account live" to fix problem--but if I cannot start the
computer, how can I "fix" the problem???


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Which password - local account or Microsoft account
Account Live is Microsoft account you can reset from here
https://support.microsoft.com/en-us/help/12429/microsoft-account-sign-in-cant

on this sublink
https://account.live.com/resetpassword.aspx

if you do not have a Microsoft account then the problem can be solved but unfortunately I or indeed this site will not help in that regard as one of our rules is


> Please do not ask for assistance with (or ways to bypass) a forgotten or unknown password, personal identification number (PIN) or any other type of access code that may be required on a computer, mobile device or web site. As there is no way to verify the actual situation or intent, no assistance will be provided and any such threads will be closed.


and whilst I appreciate that you indeed may NOT have forgotten it - I hope you will understand that as stated on the rule


> As there is no way to verify the actual situation


and therefore we will not help.

Unless you find other advice on an other site the only advice we can give if it is a local account and there is NO microsoft account available is as stated on the link


> The difference between Microsoft accounts and local accounts is that Microsoft accounts work across all Microsoft devices, apps, and services, while local accounts only work on the device where you created them. Because of this, we can help you recover forgotten passwords for Microsoft accounts, but can't help you manage accounts that are local to your device. For more information, see Reset your Windows 10 local account password.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Further to the above if that message actually says

Your device is offline and then


> use last password etc


Then you may find that if you connect by Ethernet - if by chance you are despite it being a desktop connected wirelessly = that it may then accept the password


----------



## Tabvla (Apr 10, 2006)

As Macboatmaster correctly states we cannot (and will not) assist with a forgotten or unknown Password. However, if you know the correct Password, then we can make practical suggestions such as.....

1. If your Password is in lowercase or mixed-case then make sure that CAPS LOCK is OFF
2. Connect your KB to another computer and make sure that the keys are working (mapped) as expected
3. If it is a Wireless KB then change the KB batteries and make sure that the KB and Receiver are communicating
4. If it is a USB wired KB then try a different USB Port, but you must also Restart after plugging into the other USB Port
5. Try a different KB
6. If it is a KB error and you don't have another KB then you could use the On-screen KB which is available when you Login

If you try all of the above and it is not a KB problem then unfortunately I am unable to assist further.

To reassure you. Every single case (and there have been many) that I have dealt with, when the User knows the correct Password, it is always a KB issue - I have never personally known any other cause.

T.


----------

